# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Oorontsteking

## carla123

Hoi Allemaal,

Wie kan mij helpen, ik heb oorontsteking (uitwendig) die nu gelukkig aan het afnemen is. Druppels gehad Sofradex (heel pijnlijk). Nu gaat het gelukkig wat beter alleen ben ik nog doof en heb water in mijn oren. Wie kan mij vertellen hoe ik daar af kan komen.

Groetjes Carla

----------


## D1ana

Bij oorontstekingen kan herbella heel goed werken. De druppels die jij beschrijft zijn inderdaad heel agressief. Herbella zijn stoomzakjes met kruiden waardoor de ontsteking verdwijnt en de verstopping in je gehoorbuis week wordt. Daardoor komt hij makkelijk los en lost hij dus ook op. Voor die zakjes moet je even op herbella.nl  kijken. Niet gaan prutsen met wattenstaafjes of tandenstokers, dan maak je het alleen maar erger. Ook uitspuiten met een spuit kan goed helpen, als je er zo een hebt hoef je echt niet altijd naar de huisarts daarvoor. Succes!

----------

